# to order a coffee



## jospalato

Friends, can you please help me to order something in a bar.

I would like to say: "I would like to drink double espresso with cold milk and fresh orange juice."

Thank you.


----------



## DotterKat

Just say it as you wrote it and you will be understood.

Most bars and restaurants in Manila and Makati, especially those frequented by tourists, will have employees that speak English or at least Taglish.  Even beach resorts in the south have English speaking employees, most certainly at the bar.  In fact, translating your sentence entirely into Tagalog will make an awkward sounding sentence as at least two items (double espresso and oranges) are either not native to the Filipino dining table or Philippine horticulture.
Though I generally don't like Taglish, it would be a good compromise here:

"Isang double espresso with cold milk at isang orange juice, please."
"Gusto ko ng isang double espresso with cold milk at isang orange juice."

The above Taglish sentences would sound more natural than a stricter translation into Tagalog, as below:

"Gusto kong uminom ng isang dobleng espresso na may malamig na gatas at isang (baso ng) katas ng dalanghita/dalandan/naranhita. ----- (_as I mentioned, navel oranges and orange juice are not really traditional staples of the Philippine breakfast table; the local citrus variants are more common, especially calamansi (a type of lime) which makes a delicious calamansi juice)._

Again, I would simply speak your particular sentence entirely in English (first choice), use Taglish as a poor alternative and would never use straight Tagalog for this specific sentence as it sounds very strange, if not weird.


----------



## niernier

Is there a ditto button here? Everything is well explained that I think I'll just have to use the same answer:



DotterKat said:


> "Isang double espresso with cold milk at isang orange juice, please."
> "Gusto ko ng isang double espresso with cold milk at isang orange juice."


----------



## jospalato

Thank you for your explanation. I will use tanglish as you suggested. I know that all of you speak perfect English, but I just wanted to show that I care so that I can learn 4 tagalog words.


----------

